
Show HN: Subtitles for theatre - mirap
http://subtitlesfortheatre.com/v2/
======
mirap
Hi, "surtitles" are subtitles shown in theatre shows and opera. Its key goal
is to increase accessibility of performances, mainly for foreign speakers and
visitors with reduced hearing. This app not only resolves the pain of creating
and translating surtitles, but also allows screen subtitles (also) into mobile
devices. Screening to projection can be adjusted in multiple different ways
(colors, fonts, positions, ...).

Main competitive solution now is PowerPoint.

I'd be glad for your suggestions and recommendations. Thanks! ;]

